# Is there a way to Boolean search?



## stevenr (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,
I can't figure out how to make the search tool apply Boolean logic. Is there something I'm missing (no doubt, right in front of my face)?

Thanks


----------



## Admin (Feb 21, 2010)

stevenr said:


> Hi,
> I can't figure out how to make the search tool apply Boolean logic. Is there something I'm missing (no doubt, right in front of my face)?
> 
> Thanks


use + - in ur search's


----------

